# يـــــــســـــــــوع



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*يـــــــســـــــــوع



آتي إليك وحدك فأضع عليك كل همومي و أثقالي و  متاعبي عند قدميك ....



المثقوبتان لأجلي .....أنا الحقير الغير  مستحق لقطرة واحدة من دمك الثمين....



و كلي ثقة يا حبيبي أنك  ستنزعها عني و ستخفف عني كل ألمي و حزني.


أنقذني يا يسوعي من الخبيث  الذي يأتي و يصوب نحوي سهامه القاسية ليشككني في محبتك و ينسيني وعودك الصادقة لي  ............


فأهرع إليك وحدك يا محب البشر ...


راكعة عند  صليبك يا حبيبي ...




صارخة إليك :




إلي متي  يارب تنساني ؟؟؟؟؟ إلي الانقضاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...ارحم نفسي يارب لأني ضعيف وسهام الأقوياء  قد أهلكت نفسي ...



عظامي قد اضطربت ...نفسي انزعجت جدا  ...




فيأتيني صوتك الدافئ يا حبيبي يداعب أذني بحنان هامسا  لي:




أ أنســــــــــاك يـــا حـبـيـبــــــــي  ؟؟؟




أبعد كل محبتي لك و دمي المسفوك لأجلك رغم لطمك لي و إهانتك  و صلبك كي تنعم معي بالفردوس..تقول أني نسيتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أنسيت وعدي  القائل لك :


أن من يمسك يمس حدقة عيني ...



و قولي لك أني  ها أنا معك طول الأيام



و إلي انقضاء الدهر .



أتظنني  يا ابني الحبيب نسيتك مدة التجربة فلم تلمح ظلي .......



لا يا ابني  ....



لقد كنت طوال التجربة أحملك و أظلل عليك بجناحي ...لكيما أجد  علة لك كي تنعم معي بالفردوس .




فتذكرت محبتك الفائقة لي التي لا  تستطيع أقلام البشر وصفها..يا حبيب حياتي...


والتي أخفاها عني الخبيث  بحيله الماكرة.....
و هرعت إليك...


باكية..... طالبة صفحك عني  ...


و ارتميت في حضنك الدافئ ...


فوجدتك منتظرني تستقبلني  بكل شوق و تنكأني علي صدرك الحاني ....


هامسا لي ....



لا  تخف يا ابني الحبيب ......



هوذا أنا رفيق لك في جهادك .....فهوذا  أنا وقد تألمت مجربا فأنا قادر أن أعينك ..


أنا أعلم ضراوة الحرب عليك  ..


و لكن لماذا لا تلق بهمك علي؟؟؟؟؟


في وسط وحدتك ....أكون  رفيقك ....
في وسط آلامك ..... أكون أنا طبيبك الشافي ...


فلماذا إذن  انت مضطرب؟؟؟؟؟؟


اقتنيني في داخلك .... اسمح لي بالدخول إلي أعماق نفسك  لأشاركك آلامك ...


و اشفي نفسك الحزينة من كل أنين  .....


افرح يا ابني وواجه العالم ببشاشة ....


لأني هوذا أنا  معك طوال الطريق ....



( هوذا أنا لا أهملك و لا أتركك إلي الدهر يا  حبيبي )‬ *​


----------



## peace_86 (13 يوليو 2010)

*great !!!....*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (16 يوليو 2010)

صلاة طيبه
شكرااا​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

peace_86 قال:


> *great !!!....*


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة طيبه
> شكرااا​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## lordjesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

> *فيأتيني صوتك الدافئ يا حبيبي يداعب أذني بحنان هامسا لي:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


صلاتك رائعة اختي الغالية...

ارفع هذه الصلاة لبعضنا البعض لءلا نقع في التجربة...

الرب يبارك حياتك...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

lordjesus قال:


> صلاتك رائعة اختي الغالية...
> 
> ارفع هذه الصلاة لبعضنا البعض لءلا نقع في التجربة...
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك...


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للصلاه الجميله جدا جدا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأمل في غاية الصفاء والجمال...*
*شكرا اختي الغالية الرب ينور دربك...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تأمل في غاية الصفاء والجمال...*
> *شكرا اختي الغالية الرب ينور دربك...*


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------

